# Also finally have my site up and running!!!



## Canon Fan (Jun 1, 2006)

I did finally get an almost finished version of my website online and available to the public. Still working on it but the interface and some of the galleries are now functional as well as my client proofing galleries. 

Check it out let me know what you think!

http://www.steffenphoto.com

Thanks


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks great! Really like the design, very simple, very effective. Did you use a piece of software for your galleries? Or did you build it yourself?


----------



## duncanp (Jun 3, 2006)

^ thats what i was wondering...


----------



## nitefly (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking at the source, it looks like he made it himself but uses a script to upload the photos. Not sure though, there is a pre made script somewhere in there though..

Nice design.


----------



## Canon Fan (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. I did all the design and 90% of the code myself in PS and Dreamweaver. I use two scripts that are pre made to run the pop-up windows and the frame sets. The Flash Galleries are an automatd PS CS2 script I found off of some PS site I don't remember where now though.


----------

